# my new 90 gallon wave tank planted to be



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

I just bought this wave tank I'm going to be setting this up with all the equipment from my other tank. I'm using two fluval 405's a twenty pound co2 set up going through my power head and my light has four power compac I'm ts 55 watts each and two 250 watt mh. I'm wondering what's the best or most successful substrate to use. In my old tank I had cat litter bottom covered with pool sand and lots of root tabs. It worked well for me for a while but started to fade off and would make a huge mess of my tank.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

weow cant wait to see this =] post tons of pictures =]


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Two 250W MH? That's super overkill. 
Use ADA substrate, or I like to mix eco-complete with flourite.


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree 2x250 mh is way overkill. Get 2xAquaRay LED tiles and save yourself 450 watts and get more than enough lights for that 90. If you want the easiest substrate to grow plants....ADA Aquasoil....hands down.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool looking tank.


----------

